# E-Mountain Bikes?



## RENO (Sep 5, 2014)

Haven't seen one of these bikes in person yet on the trails. Looks like a few big names are building these. Interesting article. I can see this causing problems with trail access if these start popping up on dirt trails. 

http://reviews.mtbr.com/the-angry-singl ... ain-biking


----------



## marcski (Sep 5, 2014)

Those are not bicycles. They have motors.  Therefore, they are motorcycles.  IMO, they have NO place on Mountain bike trails.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 5, 2014)

Are e-cars not motorized vehicles either?  How is this even debatable?

The more pieces I see in Dirt Rag and Mountain Bike Action on electronic motorcycles the more I am convinced they are taking $$$$ from the industry.


----------



## buellski (Sep 6, 2014)

I read that longtime editor of MBA actual quit over the whole issue:

"Last week, Mac put in his resignation to MTB Action. I saw this on Facebook – _End of an era for me. I’m leaving Mountain Bike Action. The publisher is expanding the magazine’s coverage to motorized mountain bikes and I just can’t go along with his logic. Mountain biking is a human-powered activity."

- http://stevetilford.com/2014/07/21/jimmy-mac-mcilvain/_


----------



## RENO (Sep 6, 2014)

buellski said:


> I read that longtime editor of MBA actual quit over the whole issue:
> 
> "Last week, Mac put in his resignation to MTB Action. I saw this on Facebook – _End of an era for me. I’m leaving Mountain Bike Action. The publisher is expanding the magazine’s coverage to motorized mountain bikes and I just can’t go along with his logic. Mountain biking is a human-powered activity."
> 
> - http://stevetilford.com/2014/07/21/jimmy-mac-mcilvain/_


That's in the article above also. I agree with him 100% that motorized bikes should not be in a mountain bike magazine.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2014)

It has a motor, therefore it is a motorcycle.  Keep them off of trails where motorcycles are prohibited and I don't see a problem.  I also don't see the point, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2014)

The article stated they are "pedal assisted", not sure exactly what that means. My concern is that people who don't have the physical stamina to be riding uphill are going to get one of these and then get themselves in trouble.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> The article stated they are "pedal assisted", not sure exactly what that means. My concern is that people who don't have the physical stamina to be riding uphill are going to get one of these and then get themselves in trouble.



Kinda like a chairlift then.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Kinda like a chairlift then.



The difference being, that when there's a chairlift involved there's usually some sort of patrol around to assist someone who might have gotten in over their head...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Kinda like a chairlift then.



Technically...but the sport of skiing normally uses chairlifts, trail riding does not necessarily. Even if you do get into trouble trail riding at a resort, you can call for help.

If you go trail riding with that and the battery dies and you weren't in that good of shape to begin with, like the article states you have to then lug the weight of the motor along with the bike and yourself to get back to the trailhead or wherever you started.


----------



## RENO (Nov 27, 2014)

Already banned in Moab... http://reviews.mtbr.com/moab-blm-bans-electric-bikes-on-non-motorized-trails


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 28, 2014)

RENO said:


> Already banned in Moab... http://reviews.mtbr.com/moab-blm-bans-electric-bikes-on-non-motorized-trails



Good...motorized vehicles are banned so should e-(little) tikes !


----------

